# dude... what is going on here?



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

in the past 2 weeks or so i'v gone out fishing 6 times and have gotten my butt kicked. am i the only one? i got skunked on long lake, caught a few small bass on lake erie out of edgewater, one dink at wellington and skunked three times in a row at my favorite mud puddle thats near my house. what am i doing wrong? i've flipped the laydown trees and brush, frogged the mats and pads, square bills and med. cranks, rat L traps, spinner baits, senkos, flukes and swimbaits... i can't buy a bite. anyone else having trouble or have any advice? all summer i've been looking forward to fall, i did better during the dog days than i've been doing lately


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

The only lake I have been out to lately is Milton, and that was 2 weeks ago. I had the same problem. I hit my best spots where I usually do really well on smallies and was lucky to catch two dinks in an 8 hour day. Water temps were good, clarity was good..... marked fish on the depth finder. Threw pretty much the kitchen sink at them, and still no good. The only thing I can think is, the fish are keying on a very specific size bait, and there is so much food available now that their feeding sprees are short. Anyhow........ that's my story, and I'm sticking to it. lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dont know if u have tried it or not but a vib e pretty much will cover any size shad(to a point) that you will see fish keying in on this time of yr. And I have caughten my share of bass on blade baits. Especially if your fishing smallies, But lm will slaughter them at times to. And have seen an heard of others slamming the bass on them. Actually this yr. I have caughten 2 accidental bass vertial jigging them for eyes in shallow water one a fat 17 inch fish. One off a stump an the other off a dock post. But this time of yr would cast out and burn back,or lift and drop through the shad.

Just throwin it out there


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I was at Milton yesterday (Monday) with no luck. I trolled , cast and jigged. I probably won't go back there now until it freezes. It gets lower everyday and it won't be long until you mess up a boat or trailer launching.


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

It's the fall transition. The fishing is really tough as the weather cools down, but picks up once the fish are used to it and start their feeding spree. It should pick up this week or next and then it'll be hot for a few weeks!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Dont know if u have tried it or not but a vib e pretty much will cover any size shad(to a point) that you will see fish keying in on this time of yr. And I have caughten my share of bass on blade baits. Especially if your fishing smallies, But lm will slaughter them at times to. And have seen an heard of others slamming the bass on them. Actually this yr. I have caughten 2 accidental bass vertial jigging them for eyes in shallow water one a fat 17 inch fish. One off a stump an the other off a dock post. But this time of yr would cast out and burn back,or lift and drop through the shad.
> 
> Just throwin it out there


That's the only thing I didn't try my last time out. A Vib E kind of bait. I'll have to give it a try.... thanks for the tip. I did try throwing an under spin dressed with a 3" grub. And I also used a drop shot with a 3 inch shad imitation. Still couldn't get bit. I'm definitely going to give your Vib E tip a try though...... thanks again.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

JShort said:


> It's the fall transition. The fishing is really tough as the weather cools down, but picks up once the fish are used to it and start their feeding spree. It should pick up this week or next and then it'll be hot for a few weeks!


Imo u nailed it. Along with many lakes of any size "turning over". When they're turning its nearly impossible to have a good day bassin imo. So i switch gears to walleye , cats, carp and pannies for this period. I actually went 18 hours bass fishing with only 1 lousy bite the last 2 weeks. Im gonna give them a rest till mid October.

I've been waiting for fall season since post spawn. This is the time to catch a record fish imo! Other than spawn when laden with eggs.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

In the fall you need to try different depths and also the specific migrations for a given lake. Main channels to deeper channels and feeder channels back up into coves. 

Don't forget to use a top water though! Many people don't consider that this time of year and that is a mistake.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

when the lakes have turned over are most of the weeds gonna be gone?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

jason_0545 said:


> when the lakes have turned over are most of the weeds gonna be gone?


It depends on water clarity, but shallow weeds are usually pretty well dead by the time turn over occurs. You'll still have some green deeper weeds if the water has good clarity. But as the angle of the sun decreases, those weeds will eventually die. 

Turn over usually occurs when the surface water temps are in the mid to low 50's so the lakes haven't turned over yet. Shallower lakes aren't usually as affected by the turn over as much as deeper lakes are, because they don't normally stratify like a deeper lake does. Flowing rivers don't turn over at all, because the moving water won't allow stratification. That's why fishing rivers is a good idea if the lake you normally fish is in the process of turning over. You'll be able to tell when the turn over is happening because you'll be able to smell it. It's like an acrid smell, that can be pretty strong depending on the bottom composition of the lake. Fishing during turn over pretty much sucks. lol


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

been playing around from shore hitting numbers of smaller bass up to 17 inches at paint creek. The lake is a flood control lake and the water is very low. all the fish I have found are in one area where the shad are stacked on a 2-4 ft flat. Small swimbaits have been good and a few on vib-es. Not an amazing bite but a pattern none the less. The fish have been there for over a week. The wind is key to this spot and the more wind blows on it the better the bite.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Like it's been said, bass are getting used to the changes and should be kicking in high gear soon...which down here at least...we're dropping into the 50s this weekend after being in the 70s today and yesterday. Lake and pond fishing been kicking my butt also but river fishing has been hot for me lately. Tubes and curly tail grubs been doing the trick.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Nice posts everybody! Here's to big "post-turnover"bass for everybody!!!--Tim


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm thinking the waters I'm fishing are too shallow for these "turnover" troubles everyone is experiencing...because the bite has been good here. Wacky rigged Dingers have been productive the past few weeks...and as seen in the second pic...spinnerbaits are coming on now.:G


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice bass there. Where you fishing at? I'm going to check out Kiser next weekend to see if the bass are heating up. May bring crappie lures for a backup...which I've not fished for crappie in over 2 years.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

FishermanMurph said:


> Nice bass there. Where you fishing at? I'm going to check out Kiser next weekend to see if the bass are heating up. May bring crappie lures for a backup...which I've not fished for crappie in over 2 years.


i tried keiser last week and got skunked on everything from frogs, top waters, jigs, crankbaits, worms, minows, spinners, spoons etc....i rented one of the row boats too so i was all over the water from deep water to the lillys...but good luck they have nice size bass there and had alot of luck in the spring there.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

mo65 nice fish man! You been killin it all year! Imo, fish have to eat. Yea turn over may make it tough at times but there are ways to to beat it...


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Im going hawg huntin tomorrow during the warmest part of the day from 11-4 or so. Small 15 acre lake at campgrounds in central Ohio. Im thinking Im going with jig/trailer most of the day then maybe something moving like a spinner or crank parallel to the banks in the late afternoon once the shallows have received plenty of sun and warmed a bit. Im going with big baits because i probably won't get many bites so i want to maximize them with bigger bass. That's the plan at least. Ill post results tomorrow.:S


----------

